# Are these heat press machines any good?



## timtomas (May 8, 2013)

ok so i'm about to start up my own small tshirt business but i am in need of a heat press but dont have much money. i found these 2 on ebay and amazon and was wondering if anyone from previous experience or knowledge in this area could tell me if they are good or bad. THANKS 

New Digital T-Shirt Transfer Heat Press Sublimation Machine 38 x 38 | eBay

http://www.amazon.co.uk/PixMaxTM-38...367959651&sr=8-2&keywords=heat+press++machine

Thank you


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

There are a lot of posts on both of these sources of presses. Search at the top of the page on 'ebay press' and 'amazon press'.

Some have had great success with them, others not so much. Try to stick with U.S. based companies that offer warranties. Biggest issue with them seems to be uneven heating of the platen due to cheap components.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

If you like to gamble, buy a cheap heat press.


----------

